# Onion soup



## Caroline (Jan 8, 2009)

3 or 4 large onions (red ones make it look fun)
1 1/2 -2 pints of vegetable stock
butter margarine or olive oil
1 0z flour or cornflour (depends if you want thick soup or not)
salt and pepper (optional)
dash of worcester sauce (optional)

Fry the onions until soft. I use vegetable stock cubes for ease, but you can use home made if you wish. Add flour or cornflour to stock if you want thicker soup. Simmer for 20 minutes or half an hour.

Hubby likes his with warm bread and margarine, but also nice as a precurser to salad or a sandwich.


----------



## malky (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Caroline,I like the look of your onion soup ,My daughter loves home made soup so I will give this one a try,Cheers ,Malky.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 8, 2009)

I make vegetable soup too. No specific recipe, just gather up all the different vegetables you can lay hands on. I rough cut my vege as I liquidise it when cooked. All you need to do is boil it until the hardest of the vegteble (turnips sweedes carrotts or potaoes) are soft. When making vegetable soup there is no need to pre fry onions and it can be adpated to your own taste. EVery so often I buy a variety of vegetables just to make soup with.

Pea soup is quite simple too, chop up and onion, and you can use a bag of frozen peas and a pint or two of vegtable stock (I use green Oxo as my prference), salt and peper to taste. Fry the onion then add to peas and stock and boil till peas are cooked, liquidise and serve. It also freezes nicely and any soup I have over I put into portions in the freezer so that it is ready for use or as part of stock for next batch.


----------



## malky (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Caroline ,Thank's for the ideas for the soup's ,  keep them comming,cheers,Malcolm.


----------

